# من اقوال البابا كيرلس السادس



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 مارس 2009)

_*بركه صلواته تكون معنا
امــــــــــــــــــــــين*_​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 مارس 2009)

*بركة صلوات البابا تكون معانا
ميرسى ليك يا عياد​*


----------



## vetaa (11 مارس 2009)

*الله عليه
اقوال جميله وحكيمه

شكرا يا عياد
ربنا يعوضك
وبركته معانا
*
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 مارس 2009)

جمال اوووووى يا عياد 

ميرررررسى على الاقوال 

بركه البابا كيرلس فلتكن معنا

اميـــــــــــــــــن 
​ 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 مارس 2009)

*أقوال جميله جدا

شكرا عياد

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 مارس 2009)

bent el3dra قال:


> *بركة صلوات البابا تكون معانا
> ميرسى ليك يا عياد​*



_*ميرسي ليكي كتير بنت العدرا
وربنا يفرح قلبك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 مارس 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *الله عليه
> اقوال جميله وحكيمه
> 
> شكرا يا عياد
> ...


_*
ميرسي ليكي يا مشرفتنا الهمام
هههههههههههههههههههههه
وربنا يبارك حياتك
وبركه صلاته تكون معاكي*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 مارس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> جمال اوووووى يا عياد
> 
> ميرررررسى على الاقوال
> 
> ...



_*ميرسي كوكو 
ربنا  يفرح قلبك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 مارس 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *أقوال جميله جدا
> 
> شكرا عياد
> 
> وربنا يباركك​*



_*ميررررررررررررررررررررررررسي (^_^) *_​


----------



## sameh_noby (16 مارس 2009)

ربنا يجعل بركه صلوات وشفاعات البابا كيرلس معاك ومعانا


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 مارس 2009)

ميرسى يا ayad
اقوال وصور جميله


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (18 مارس 2009)

بركة صلوات البابا تكون معانا
ميرسى ليك يا عياد


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (18 مارس 2009)




----------



## نيرمين عزمى (18 مارس 2009)

أقوال جميله جدا

شكرا عياد

وربنا يباركك


----------



## كوك (18 مارس 2009)

_ميرسى جدا
 
 على الصور
 
 
 وربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 مارس 2009)

sameh_noby قال:


> ربنا يجعل بركه صلوات وشفاعات البابا كيرلس معاك ومعانا



_*ميرسي دوك 
ربنا معاك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 مارس 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> ميرسى يا ayad
> اقوال وصور جميله


_*
ميرسي كوكو علي المشاركه الجميله
وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 مارس 2009)

نيرمين عزمى قال:


> بركة صلوات البابا تكون معانا
> ميرسى ليك يا عياد





نيرمين عزمى قال:


>





نيرمين عزمى قال:


> أقوال جميله جدا[/
> color]
> 
> شكرا عياد
> ...




_*ميررررررررررررررررررررسي  نرمين 
وبركه وشفاعه البابا تكون معاكي امين
ربنا يفرح قلبك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 مارس 2009)

كوك قال:


> _ميرسى جدا
> 
> على الصور
> 
> ...





​


----------



## ponponayah (31 مارس 2009)

*اقول البابا كيرلس*

































http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images/1388292977.bmp[/IMG
[IMG]http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images/1275282065.bmp


----------



## kalimooo (1 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اقول البابا كيرلس*




رائع يا ponponayah

شكرااااااا على الاقوال والصور الرائعة

ربنا يباركك

وبركة صلواته مع الجميع


----------



## vetaa (1 أبريل 2009)

*ميرسى يا بنبونه
بركته معاانا

وتم الدمج للتكرار
*


----------



## eriny roro (1 أبريل 2009)

اقوال حلوة قوى بجد
بركة البابا كيرلس تكون معانا كلنا
ربنا معاك​


----------



## SALVATION (1 أبريل 2009)

_شكرا على الاقوال عياد_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## tena_tntn (2 أبريل 2009)

اقوال الباباجميلة جدا
مرسي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أبريل 2009)

*صور واقوال رائعة جدا
مرسيه ليك 
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## ماريتا (3 أبريل 2009)

_اقوال ذهبية وجميلة جداااااااااا_
_ميرسى ليك وربنا يباركك_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 أبريل 2009)

​


----------



## BishoRagheb (7 أبريل 2009)

شكرا ياباشا
صور حلوووة
وكلمات روعة​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 أبريل 2009)

_*ميرسي ليك بيشو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*_


----------

